# Unnötige Statistiken



## R_Apid_Pr0 (19. August 2016)

*Unnötige Statistiken*

Hallo,
Black_Acetal und ich haben uns mal ein paar Unnötige Rechnungen einfallen lassen und Statistiken aufgestellt.

Diese Idee kam zustande weil wir gelesen haben, das Isaac Newton mit 84 Jahren als Jungfrau gestorben ist.

Zum Beispiel:
Wenn man mit 84 Jahren noch nie in seinem Leben Geschlechtsverkehr hatte, der im Schnitt 20 Minuten bei 4x Woche ginge hat man in seinem Leben 170,37~ Tage gespart.
Wenn man gar in der totalen Enthaltsamkeit lebt und dieses "Geschäft" 4x die Woche für je 10 Minuten machen würde man in seinem leben 163,3~ Tage sparen.

Jetzt gehen wir noch einen Schritt weiter.

Gehen wir davon aus das die Jugendliche "Lust" überhand nimmt und man mit 15 seine Enthaltsamkeit abbricht und dies 4x die Woche bei je 10 Mintuen hält, hat man bis man 25 ist 13.3 Tage seines Lebens damit verbracht.
Da man mit 25 eventuell die Frau des Lebens kennen lernt und man nun einen schritt weiter gehen will hat man von 25 - 50 bei 2x die Woche je 20 Minuten Geschlechtsverkehr in diesem Zeitraum 33,33 Tage damit verbracht. Gehen wir davon aus das aus dieser Beziehung keine Kinder entstanden sind und sich die Beziehung mit 50 auflöst so haben wir in 50 Jahren bereits 46 Tage mit Sexuellen Aktivitäten verbracht.

Da sich unsere Person mit 50 neu verliebt geht sein liebes Leben auch weiter. Jedoch müssen wir jetzt die sinkende Potenz beachten. So liegt das neue Liebesleben bei 3x den Monat bei jeweils 30 Minuten. Hierbei beachten wir nun das mit 60 die Luft endgültig raus ist.
So verbringt man in diesen 10 Jahren weitere 7.5 Tage mit sexuellen Aktivitäten.

Also hat man von 15-60 in seinem Leben etwa 54 Tage mit sexuellen Aktivitäten verbracht.

Genug jetzt mit geistigem Dünnpfiff!
Ich hoffe ihr konntet wenigstens ein wenig schmunzeln bei dieser Sinnlosen Statistik. Wenn ihr auch sowas habt, dann schreibt sie einfach drunter ^^

@Mods
Wenn hier etwas nicht Regel konform ist, dann einfach löschen. Ich habe in meinen Augen mit diesem Text gegen keine Regel verstoßen. Wenn doch, dann tut es mir selbstverständlich leid.

Grüße,
R_Apid_Pr0


----------



## Gysi1901 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Unnötige Statistiken*

Mein Schmunzeln ist zwar sehr dezent ausgefallen, aber ich hoffe doch, dass es _nicht_ regelkonform ist, wenn Moderatoren jeden Beitrag in der Rumpelkammer auf die Waagschale legen


----------



## the_leon (19. August 2016)

*AW: Unnötige Statistiken*

Man muss bedenken, das Rapid_Pro Italiener ist.
Das könnte hier einiges verfälschen 

PS: hast du schon ausgerechnet wie viel Geld du sparst wenn du bei deiner Mama wohnen würdest bist du alt bist


----------



## T-Drive (19. August 2016)

*AW: Unnötige Statistiken*



R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Jedoch müssen wir jetzt die sinkende Potenz beachten. So liegt das neue Liebesleben bei 3x den Monat bei jeweils 30 Minuten. Hierbei beachten wir nun das mit 60 die Luft endgültig raus ist.
> 
> Genug jetzt mit geistigem Dünnpfiff!
> 
> ...



Wirklich sehr dünn, dieser Pfiff ...


----------



## Red-Hood (19. August 2016)

*AW: Unnötige Statistiken*

All dieser Verkehr und keine Kinder... Welch eine Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## BlackAcetal (19. August 2016)

*AW: Unnötige Statistiken*

Schon witzig, dass man in seinem Leben ein halbes Jahr mim...öhm..."Handwerken" beschäftigt ist. In dieser Zeit kann man schon viel anstellen xD


----------



## T-Drive (19. August 2016)

*AW: Unnötige Statistiken*

Mir kommt es so vor, als wenn Blinde über Farbe reden.


----------



## Red-Hood (19. August 2016)

*AW: Unnötige Statistiken*

Jetzt fehlt noch ne Statistik dazu, wie viel Zeit man verliert, wenn man täglich eine Stunde Computerspielen widmet. 


Spoiler



Bereits 152 Tage nach 10 Jahren.


----------



## Grestorn (19. August 2016)

*AW: Unnötige Statistiken*



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt noch ne Statistik dazu, wie viel Zeit man verliert, wenn man täglich eine Stunde Computerspielen widmet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Nur so wenig? Ich hab ja alleine in Skyrim schon 57 Tage investiert... Von Everquest & Co. will man gar nicht anfangen. 

Aber ich sehe das genauso wenig als verschwendet an, wie die Zeit, die ich fürs Kuscheln, Vögeln, oder Wichsen investiert habe...


----------



## Red-Hood (19. August 2016)

*AW: Unnötige Statistiken*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Nur so wenig? Ich hab ja alleine in Skyrim schon 57 Tage investiert... Von Everquest & Co. will man gar nicht anfangen.
> 
> Aber ich sehe das genauso wenig als verschwendet an, wie die Zeit, die ich fürs Kuscheln, Vögeln, oder Wichsen investiert habe...


Die Bewertung bleibt natürlich jedem selbst überlassen. War auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint.
Gibt auch paar Spiele, in die ich mehrere hundert Stunden gesteckt habe. 

Wobei ich mich gerade daran erinnere, dass ein Kumpel von mir es kürzlich schaffte, innerhalb von 14 Tagen über 220h zu spielen.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Unnötige Statistiken*



T-Drive schrieb:


> Mir kommt es so vor, als wenn Blinde über Farbe reden.



Also blind bin ich nicht 
Nur hab ich das entsprechende Alter noch lange nicht erreicht. Da fehlen bis zu den 60 noch gute 45 Jahre 

Mal gucken was uns noch so Sinnloses einfällt. Black Acetal, sofort auf den TS bitte!


----------



## T-Drive (19. August 2016)

*AW: Unnötige Statistiken*

Na dann viel Glück, alle erreichen das nicht, aber ich kann dir sagen dass mit 60 die Luft noch lange nicht raus ist.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Unnötige Statistiken*



T-Drive schrieb:


> Na dann viel Glück, alle erreichen das nicht, aber ich kann dir sagen dass mit 60 die Luft noch lange nicht raus ist, bei mir zumindest.



Dem ist mir bewusst ^^
Mein Vater ist auch stolze 65, in ein paar Tagen sogar schon 66.
Und ich hatte die Ehre da zu hören zu müssen (als meine Mutter noch bei uns gewohnt hat).


----------



## Grestorn (19. August 2016)

*AW: Unnötige Statistiken*

@T-Drive: Bist Du 60 und noch mit dem Bike in Deinem Avatar-Pic unterwegs? Ist das eine Triumph?


----------



## T-Drive (19. August 2016)

*AW: Unnötige Statistiken*

Ja und nein 

Der ava ist ein Ducati 1198 Panigale. Das Alter stimmt, aber unterwegs bin ich mit einer Triumph Street Triple und ner MG Breva1100.

180 PS brauch ich echt nicht mehr


----------



## Grestorn (19. August 2016)

*AW: Unnötige Statistiken*

Asche über mein Haupt! Das hätt ich eigentlich erkennen müssen. Kam mir bekannt vor habs aber in die falsche Schublade gepackt. 

<- Drückt sich die Daumen, dass er in 12 Jahren dann auch noch so fit und auf 2 Rädern untwegs ist...


----------



## T-Drive (19. August 2016)

*AW: Unnötige Statistiken*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Asche über mein Haupt! Das hätt ich eigentlich erkennen müssen. Kam mir bekannt vor habs aber in die falsche Schublade gepackt.
> 
> <- Drückt sich die Daumen, dass er in 12 Jahren dann auch noch so fit und auf 2 Rädern untwegs ist...



In Bewegung bleiben und GUTES Futter hilft in den meisten Fällen


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Unnötige Statistiken*

Da fühl ich mich ja echt extrem Jung im Vergleich oO.

So ne 1198s ist halt schon was feines ^^. Aber darf ich leider erst in 4 1/2 Jahren fahren.

Jetzt wirds wohl erstmal ne MT125


----------



## T-Drive (19. August 2016)

*AW: Unnötige Statistiken*

Bist du doch auch,

aber du wirst lachen, ich schau grad auch nach ner 125/250er Sumo, Extrem lange Strecken fahr ich kaum mehr deshalb wird der Reisedampfer (258Kg) getauscht gegen so eine leichte Gelände/Strassen Huddel  WENN ich was passendes finde.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Unnötige Statistiken*

Auch wenn das hier eigentlich nicht rein gehört:

Hol dir lieber ne 250er. Durfte ich gestern bei meiner Fahrstunde erleben. Ab 90 braucht das Ding Jahre. Aber ich denke, das weißt du auch selbst ^^

Tante Edith sagt: Warum nicht eine 690er SMC (R) oder eine XT 660 ?


----------



## Red-Hood (19. August 2016)

*AW: Unnötige Statistiken*

Wir haben sogar einen Motorradthread. Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## T-Drive (19. August 2016)

*AW: Unnötige Statistiken*



R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Tante Edith sagt: Warum nicht eine 690er SMC (R) oder eine XT 660 ?



Wenn ich in meiner Grillhütte mit den Kumpels versumpfe, und späät nachts, beeinflußt durch äußere Einflüsse nach Hause gondle will ich auf den schlechten Feldwegen nicht gleich auf der  liegen wenn ich mal aus versehen am Kabel ziehe.


----------



## the_leon (19. August 2016)

*AW: Unnötige Statistiken*



T-Drive schrieb:


> Wenn ich in meiner Grillhütte mit den Kumpels versumpfe, und späät nachts, beeinflußt durch äußere Einflüsse nach Hause gondle will ich auf den schlechten Feldwegen nicht gleich auf der  liegen wenn ich mal aus versehen am Kabel ziehe.


Woher kenn ich das nur


----------

